
Modern modules: re-thinking the node.js ecosystem for modern JavaScript - nailer
https://medium.com/@mikeal/modern-modules-d99b6867b8f1
======
nailer
Not author, but thought this was worth submitting.

I experienced what Mikeal talks about here when needing to do URL parsing:
node has it's own URL parser which has been around for ages, but there's now a
WHATWG URL standard that's also implemented in node, and by using that my
module can work everywhere without needing extra code in browsers, and be
familiar to more developers.

Oh and re the other point in the article: obviously `await` indeed changes
everything. `util.promosify()` is great but having `omit callback and I'll
return a promise` in stdlib would be even better.

